# Young, shaved and jogging....



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I laugh when I even see a fluffy cat shaved and they leave a little ball of fur on their tail.... they always look pissed!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A couple of summers ago a guy was running with his black lab, who was somewhat over weight, in the middle of the day, the dog collapsed. Someone stopped in their car and took them to the vet, but the dog died. 

People don't think. So sad, and stupid.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Here most people shave their goldens to about one inch length :no: and shave a lot of the other breeds, it is just so sad. I have even heard of people with labs saying they cut their fur shorter. I think they just don't want to deal with the shedding and they think it is cooler for them.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Here most people shave their goldens to about one inch length :no: and shave a lot of the other breeds, it is just so sad. I have even heard of people with labs saying they cut their fur shorter. I think they just don't want to deal with the shedding and they think it is cooler for them.


 
But they still shed...they just shed shorter hairs. 
Why don't they just go out and get a Weimeraner or Viszla or something.
Sigh.

I could tell it would have been a nice looking Golden, too.....if he weren't completely BALD.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Man, I saw the title of this thread and hoped it was about a woman.

Living in hot SoCal, people ask me if I'm going to shave Barley, and I have to explain that it is worse for them to be shaved than to have the long hair in the heat...


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

GuliblGuy said:


> Man, I saw the title of this thread and hoped it was about a woman.


 
Hahahaha!!!!:


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Why anyone would want to shave a Golden is beyond me. What makes Goldens so beautiful is their coat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Not to mention how it makes them more vulnerable to sunburn and skin cancer.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The shaving craze is in full swing here for whichever dog has more then half an inch of coat it seems. :yuck: It goes as far as some shaving their Labrador :doh: I've tried explaining to several people why this is a bad idea but they look at me with blank stares and I know I have not made any change their mind.

What gets me in the guy a few blocks away who has two gorgeous Goldens who ride loose in the back of his pickup truck. Not only slowly in the neighborhood but on major thoroughfares also. :crazy: I have a knot in my stomach every time I see them pass by when we are on walks. A bill was just defeated down in Baton Rouge that would have made ventilated crates on pickups an obligation for highway driving. :banghead: We have a long way to go.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I have yet to see a shaved golden nor do i want to. I think golden coats are what stand out, and make what having a golden is all about.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I saw a guy walking his two Golden's a few days ago and the Golden's were not only shaved but had the "lion" cut. Fur was left intact around the face and puff ball of fur at the end of the tail. Most absurd thing I have ever seen done to a Golden to date. Sage was with us and I think I saw her give the guy the "stink eye" Poor dogs, walked with their heads and tails down too like they knew they looked stupid!

Edit to add a pic....this is what I'm talking about...sheesh


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am going to be so embarrassed for Bear when we do his surgery and one leg is shaved to the skin from hip to toe and everything else is beautiful black fur. My poor munchkin. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> I am going to be so embarrassed for Bear when we do his surgery and one leg is shaved to the skin from hip to toe and everything else is beautiful black fur. My poor munchkin.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No need to bee embarassed for him about that...that's entirely different! That will be completely obvious that it was for medical reasons.

Now the person who shaved a beautiful golden into that lion cut....that person should be embarassed! Unliess it was for Halloween. And even then, I'd still be embarassed for the poor dog!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't understand why people do this to goldens. It's awful. It looks awful. 

The last place I took Shadow for grooming - the women told me to come back in eight weeks and she'd cut him short for the summer months. I nodded my head, paid and will never go back. No way are you cutting my Shadow's fur coat.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> No need to bee embarassed for him about that...that's entirely different! That will be completely obvious that it was for medical reasons.
> 
> Now the person who shaved a beautiful golden into that lion cut....that person should be embarassed! Unliess it was for Halloween. And even then, I'd still be embarassed for the poor dog!


It should be obvious, but ppl around here are so dense!!!

Bear's blue/white skin will look so shocking against his luscious black locks. He won't be out and about much at all, just suture removal, bandage removal and for short walks 4 weeks post op. I felt so embarrassed when his knees were shaved for the taps. Someone asked me if he was balding. I told them it was rug burn from praying 20+ times a day to catch the cat. 


Sometimes my sarcasm can't help itself. ;P


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thalie said:


> The shaving craze is in full swing here for whichever dog has more then half an inch of coat it seems. :yuck: It goes as far as some shaving their Labrador :doh: I've tried explaining to several people why this is a bad idea but they look at me with blank stares and I know I have not made any change their mind.
> 
> What gets me in the guy a few blocks away who has two gorgeous Goldens who ride loose in the back of his pickup truck. Not only slowly in the neighborhood but on major thoroughfares also. :crazy: I have a knot in my stomach every time I see them pass by when we are on walks. A bill was just defeated down in Baton Rouge that would have made ventilated crates on pickups an obligation for highway driving. :banghead: We have a long way to go.


 Dogs riding in back of trucks,should be illegal.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't understand people shaving their dogs that are not meant to be shaved either. I know of a family that always brought their two Labs in to have them shaved. I could never imagine shaving Em and I told SIL about not shaving Hawkeye when she mentioned it. 
My dogs ride on the nack of the truck once in awhile, but they are TIED in by a chain that runs the length of the box in the front and they are tied in the center of the truck right behind the back window.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

vleffingwell said:


> I laugh when I even see a fluffy cat shaved and they leave a little ball of fur on their tail.... they always look pissed!


Who can blame them? I know I'd be pissed.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Brave said:


> I am going to be so embarrassed for Bear when we do his surgery and one leg is shaved to the skin from hip to toe and everything else is beautiful black fur. My poor munchkin.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I second that it is very different. You won't be embarrassed. Tesia had several shaved areas - including the side of her bum beside her tail, her side and right leg, and two smaller patches on her body - where she had tumours removed. You will see Bear's shave and stitches as part of the healing, part of the fight back from his injury. And the fur does come back pretty quickly - there is a little peach fuzz about a week later that is super soft that covers the bare skin. He'll probably also have shaved patches on his front legs for the IV, and many people will recognize that and know he's had surgery. You'll be okay - you'll both be okay. You'll probably also find your bond will increase tenfold during his recovery phase as you're giving him extra care. Hugs to you both.


----------



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

We were at a dog walk fundraiser for a local shelter yesterday and came across a shaved golden. He was talking to my boyfriend and said he had to shave him because he's too warm in the summer. 

I didn't say anything, but I thought to myself about everything I have read on here about why NOT to shave goldens. I'm glad I've learned a great deal about that here, too, because before coming onto this forum I didn't know how bad it was for the dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kelsey2664 said:


> We were at a dog walk fundraiser for a local shelter yesterday and came across a shaved golden. He was talking to my boyfriend and said he had to shave him because he's too warm in the summer.
> 
> I didn't say anything, but I thought to myself about everything I have read on here about why NOT to shave goldens. I'm glad I've learned a great deal about that here, too, because before coming onto this forum I didn't know how bad it was for the dogs.


I would think a Vet would say something to a Golden owner if their dog was shaved, at least I'd hope so.


----------



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I would think a Vet would say something to a Golden owner if their dog was shaved, at least I'd hope so.


I should add to the fact that we live in Newfoundland and our summers never get really hot, so there's no way that the dog could get "too hot".


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a rough collie and shaved him to about an inch a couple of times. My family was scandalized! To appease them, I only shaved his tummy after that. A few reasons. First, he had tons and tons of hair. Even with our mild summers, it was too much. The mild summers are a problem, too, because then the collie wouldn't have a good shed. When I lived in central California with my first collie, every single hair of undercoat would shed in May. Then the dog was nice and cool in the summer. Here in western Washington, my collie would be covered in some undercoat all summer. Then he would be hot. He could just tolerate hiking, and was always taking a break on the trail. There is a variety of smooth collie, so the look is not unknown. The hair grows back just fine by the fall. And, after clipping, he was much more animated in his play in the yard. The poodles around here are clipped regularly, and no one thinks twice about that.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Before our annual sidecar adventure rides I'll take Barley's chest and belly fur down to about an inch long, but never trim his sides and back. The short fur on the belly makes it easier for me to inspect for ticks, as well as making him easier to dry. Sharing a tent with a wet dog is no fun! In extreme heat (like 108F in Missouri last summer) I fill a waterbag with ice water and lay it on his bed in the sidecar; he straddles it with a look of joyous satisfaction on his furry little face.


----------

